# Painter's Putty Flashing?



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Greetings,
I have only used painter's putty a handful of times. I prefer it over Crack Shot, which is what I usually use to fill nail holes. The reason I do not use the putty is because I have read that it flashes unless covered with an oil paint.
I am doing a large NC and would like to use putty. Wonfering if it actually does flash, or if there is one I can get my hands on that will not. The trim will be pre primed, and I plan on two coats of Advance.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I've had it flash on crown that was painted flat, but rarely with an enamel. And don't forget, Advance is an oil paint so I really doubt you'll have a problem.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Just use a 50/50 mix of Crawford's (green can) and elmers wood filler. Easy.dries hard, doesn't shrink but sands super easy. To be honest I've never found much use for anything else...except Bondo on some things.
I just throw a wad of each on a piece of painters plastic and make a squeeze bag out of it. Put a piece of tape on the bottom of the bag, poke a little hole in it and there ya go. No mess, no crunchy cans.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I used putty under my advance, and no it doesnt flash. It flashes underneath primer or flat paint, because the moisture soaks through it, but topcoats dont let any of the moisture through, so I've never seen it flash, even using crappy topcoats.

I like that squeeze bag idea!


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

You shouldn't have issues with flashing on nail holes. For larger repairs it might not flash, but you might see a texture difference in the finish if you don't prime it.

I've also had good results with Elmers, but be careful not to overfill repairs because it dries very hard and can difficult to sand. If you can find it, I really like Timbermate Wood Filler. 

It's cheaper if you can find it locally, but here's a link to it at Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001...36_SY340_QL65&keywords=timbermate+wood+filler


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

I used to use oil putty on millpacks but that was with lacquer undercoater primer over it. Also a final glazing putty pass was done after primer on anything that shows a little.

If you don't prime it, I wouldn't be surprised if the paint cracks or pops off of those spots after the job is done. It may not happen.. I find tons of benefits to priming, even over pre-primed trim. 

Just a heads up, don't buy into the 3m patch and paint or whatever it's called. They say it doesn't require primer, which is not true. I actually used it on a millpack of pre-primed finger jointed pine. Builder thought we'd save some work and not prime. That didn't work out so well, I sprayed a coat of Advance on and I could see every spackle spot flash, and it doesn't sand flat easily. It's a pain.

I go with Crawford's or Elmer's or both mixed. I put a little Elmer's in with the Crawford's to give it color and be noticeable over preprimed trim. Even a 10% elmers and 90% crawfords mix works great for hand sanding.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Oh. I missed the part about not planning on priming it. Always prime your trim. Gotta have something to sand smooth.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

PNW Painter said:


> You shouldn't have issues with flashing on nail holes. For larger repairs it might not flash, but you might see a texture difference in the finish if you don't prime it.
> 
> I've also had good results with Elmers, but be careful not to overfill repairs because it dries very hard and can difficult to sand. If you can find it, I really like Timbermate Wood Filler.
> 
> ...


That's where the Crawford's comes in!  seriously, it's the best of both worlds. Sands like a hot knife through butter. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

lilpaintchic said:


> That's where the Crawford's comes in!  seriously, it's the best of both worlds. Sands like a hot knife through butter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I have never seen Crawfords in my area.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Woodco said:


> Oh. I missed the part about not planning on priming it. Always prime your trim. Gotta have something to sand smooth.


If it is already primed, there is no way the HO is going to pay for it to be primed.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> I have never seen Crawfords in my area.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


https://www.hardwareworld.com/p5gdt...tvXMG2xilsEsGI1jldm6Q-fVW8z-0nVUaAhCeEALw_wcB


At sw they either stock it in the back or can order it, bm carries it or online will get ya some!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

